# Hi there. I have few concerns about the rating system. I hope you can help me out. Today i just did



## Khaibar (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi there.
I have few concerns about the rating system. I hope you can help me out. 
Today i just did one trip, i took one customer from scarborough to YYZ airport. It was a normal ride. When I dropped her she thanked me she seemed happy and very nice. She was the customer's mum. I even offered her bottle of water which she took it. My rating before this trip was 4.8 and now its 4.56. I just don't understand that why she gave me very low rating. I didn't make any error. The customer who rated me wasn't on the trip with me. she did rate me unfairly and I don't know what to do about it? Customers like these can cost uber drivers their membership. Which is not fair. And i am sure this might or will happen to other uber drivers. 
Many thanks.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

welcome to uber where you get low ratiings and have no idea why


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I find when I drive a friend/relative of the actual customer who is NOT actually riding in my car often I take a ratings hit.... The person paying did not get to enjoy the ride.. they are just stuck with the bill! like tipping a waiter well when you did not eat the meal... ain't gonna happen.

No Water, No Mints, No Gum, No Opening doors, No playing "Where's Waldo" 4.9 after 4,500+ rides

"Good morning! the destination you entered is XYZ? great. We are on the way"

then shut up and drive unless they get chatty. Radio on a very low volume, station appropriate for age group of pax.. a/c or heat adjusted for drivers comfort, don't tailgate, don't speed, don't slam brakes, think ahead... be very smooth... works for me.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Pax can rate when ever they feel like it or the next time they use Uber. The rating you received could have been from a ride you gave two days ago. Don't assume the ride you gave today rated you low. They probably haven't rated you at all since the account holder wasn't in your car.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Pax can rate when ever they feel like it or the next time they use Uber. The rating you received could have been from a ride you gave two days ago. Don't assume the ride you gave today rated you low. They probably haven't rated you at all since the account holder wasn't in your car.


or they could have taken multiple uber rides and got you confused with some else


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Pax can rate when ever they feel like it or the next time they use Uber. The rating you received could have been from a ride you gave two days ago. Don't assume the ride you gave today rated you low. They probably haven't rated you at all since the account holder wasn't in your car.


This.

It's normal when we see a poor rating come in to think of the last trip, as if that's the culprit. We just don't know.


----------



## Robin Wilson (Oct 13, 2015)

Help my rating is down to 4.58...is Uber gonna drop me?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Robin Wilson said:


> Help my rating is down to 4.58...is Uber gonna drop me?


depends what market youre in, im tampa you might be ok , wonder what the limit is in the bay its 4.65, its usually lower in smaller markets


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

For anyone with a current rating average close to 4.6 and you think it was bad luck or whatever. You probably have a low number of lifetime trips and a few bad ratings can tank your average. Just go out and do a bunch of 5* trips immediately. It will bring the average right up. A good driver with several hundred rated trips is not affected much by a few bad ratings. Good luck!

Edit: I always tell a non-account holder to tell the account holder to rate me 5*.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Khaibar said:


> Hi there.
> I have few concerns about the rating system. I hope you can help me out.
> Today i just did one trip, i took one customer from scarborough to YYZ airport. It was a normal ride. When I dropped her she thanked me she seemed happy and very nice. She was the customer's mum. I even offered her bottle of water which she took it. My rating before this trip was 4.8 and now its 4.56. I just don't understand that why she gave me very low rating. I didn't make any error. The customer who rated me wasn't on the trip with me. she did rate me unfairly and I don't know what to do about it? Customers like these can cost uber drivers their membership. Which is not fair. And i am sure this might or will happen to other uber drivers.
> Many thanks.


I never give passengers who aren't in the car five stars.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Teksaz said:


> Pax can rate when ever they feel like it or the next time they use Uber. The rating you received could have been from a ride you gave two days ago. Don't assume the ride you gave today rated you low. They probably haven't rated you at all since the account holder wasn't in your car.


It's been my experience that these types of rides pull my rating down.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

the new app you rate the driver right away, no more waiting till the next time you open finally, you can tell right away if you got 5 stars often


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

The rating system is part of the Uber SCAM!!! Now pay me $60 bucks to be reinstated! sucka foo!!!


----------

